# reusing turkey brine



## lwh523 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello! I am brining a turkey to fry this evening, and will be brining an additional turkey afterward for frying on Thanksgiving. My question is, can the brine for one bird be used to brine an additional bird? I suppose I am asking from a health and flavor perspective. Thank you!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I tend to live pretty dangerously in the kitchen, but I wouldn't reuse brine from one turkey for another. Kind of the same way I don't reuse uncooked marinades: you never know what might have gotten into it from the first use that you don't want in the second. 

Besides, the ingredients are inexpensive enough -- salt, sugar, maybe a few spices -- that it's no big deal to make more.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Absolutely not! In fact, Absolutely NOT!!!

BTW, don't forget to get that turkey as dry as the desert inside and out before frying. Wet turkeys make for interesting deep frying. You don't want interesting.

BDL


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Not only can it be dangerous to reuse the brine because of contamination, but the whole salt ratio will have been thrown off with the brining of the first turkey.


----------



## lwh523 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks very much for your replies. I fried turkey number one tonight and it was really good, though I expected it to be many levels above an injectable marinade. still, it was more natural, and every piece of the turkey was great instead of just the breast and legs -- i like the back meat now!

I really appreciate your help, you saved not just me but my entire family!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

No no no no and no again=== thats called penny wise and lawsuit foolish.



TRICK/ BLOW TURKEY INNERS AND OUTERS WITH HAIR DRYER TO REALLY DRY


----------

